# Voghera,assessore Lega spara e uccide marocchino



## Andris (21 Luglio 2021)

A Voghera in piazza l'assessore leghista alla sicurezza Massimo Adriatici ha sparato dopo una discussione feroce con un marocchino di 39 anni che poi è morto.

L'avvocato e docente universitario, ex poliziotto con calibro 22 regolarmente detenuta, si difende dicendo che il colpo sia partito involontariamente a seguito di una caduta per la spinta del marocchino.

C'è chi parla già di legittima difesa invece, come Salvini che aggiunge di attendere le indagini, poichè il marocchino pregiudicato e lo ha aggredito.

Per Pd e M5S è far west inaccettabile.

L'assessore si è autosospeso ed è agli arresti domiciliari, dopo essere stato interrogato tutta la notte.


Corriere della Sera


----------



## Andris (21 Luglio 2021)

vicenda molto ambigua.
alcuni cittadini dicono che da poliziotto uscisse spesso la pistola, lui parla di caduta dopo un'aggressione e sparo partito a caso.
speriamo in telecamere o testimoni
non può esserci il dubbio di aver sparato a uno disarmato, non sono d'accordo con Salvini che tira fuori la legittima difesa che è un concetto sacrosanto ma così lo svilisce.
dipende cosa ha fatto
vabbè poi i gad lerner et similia neanche li commento...


----------



## gabri65 (21 Luglio 2021)

Andris;2385946 ha scritto:


> A Voghera in piazza l'assessore leghista alla sicurezza Massimo Adriatici ha sparato dopo una discussione feroce con un marocchino di 39 anni che poi è morto.
> 
> L'avvocato e docente universitario, ex poliziotto con calibro 22 regolarmente detenuta, si difende dicendo che il colpo sia partito involontariamente a seguito di una caduta per la spinta del marocchino.
> 
> ...



Che si scopra la verità e venga punito adeguatamente se colpevole.


----------



## Andris (21 Luglio 2021)

*questa sarebbe la dichiarazione fatta al commissariato secondo Adnkronos:
*
"Stavo passeggiando in piazza Meardi quando ho notato quell&#8217;uomo infastidire i clienti di un bar.
Mi sono avvicinato, l&#8217;ho redarguito invitandolo ad andarsene e a quel punto ho chiamato la Polizia.
Sentendo la mia telefonata, mi ha spinto facendomi cadere.
È stato a quel punto che dalla pistola già impugnata è partito il colpo"


----------



## Swaitak (21 Luglio 2021)

Andris;2385956 ha scritto:


> *questa sarebbe la dichiarazione fatta al commissariato secondo Adnkronos:
> *
> "Stavo passeggiando in piazza Meardi quando ho notato quell&#8217;uomo infastidire i clienti di un bar.
> Mi sono avvicinato, l&#8217;ho redarguito invitandolo ad andarsene e a quel punto ho chiamato la Polizia.
> ...



da capire perchè girasse con una pistola


----------



## danjr (21 Luglio 2021)

Il punto è che siamo in Italia e non in Texas


----------



## hakaishin (21 Luglio 2021)

Al di là di chi sia la vittima..ma questo è idiota che impugna la pistola e crede di essere john Rambo..
Che idiota&#8230;


----------



## Route66 (21 Luglio 2021)

Swaitak;2385968 ha scritto:


> da capire perchè girasse con una pistola



Più che altro capire perchè avesse il colpo in canna...da solo non può essere entrato e neppure per una spinta


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Luglio 2021)

Andris;2385956 ha scritto:


> *questa sarebbe la dichiarazione fatta al commissariato secondo Adnkronos:
> *
> "Stavo passeggiando in piazza Meardi quando ho notato quell’uomo infastidire i clienti di un bar.
> Mi sono avvicinato, l’ho redarguito invitandolo ad andarsene e a quel punto ho chiamato la Polizia.
> ...



Questa sarebbe la dinamica con cui si sarebbe difeso? Beh rischia grosso, praticamente ha quasi ammesso di aver tirato fuori la pistola senza una reale minaccia per la sua incolumità.


----------



## IDRIVE (21 Luglio 2021)

Darren Marshall;2386006 ha scritto:


> Questa sarebbe la dinamica con cui si sarebbe difeso? Beh rischia grosso, praticamente ha quasi ammesso di aver tirato fuori la pistola senza una reale minaccia per la sua incolumità.



Caro Darren, io sono per la difesa abitativa ARMATA in qualsiasi frangente, nonchè moooolto simpatizzante della Lega, ma la legge parla chiaro, in questo caso non serve stabilire se il colpo è partito accidentalmente o meno (e già la versione dell'assessore mi sembra traballante). Non serve - ripeto - perchè la questione è molto più semplice: quella pistola lì non doveva esserci, a meno che lui, da ex poliziotto, avesse il permesso di portarla con se, ma le casistiche in questo caso previste dalla legge sono veramente poche, e non penso contemplino il porto libero ad un ex rappresentante delle forze dell'ordine. Anche ammettendo che il colpo fosse "partito accidentalmente" in realtà affossa ancora di più la sua posizione, in quanto ammette che oltre che girare con l'arma, lo faceva anche con il colpo camerato. Poi, sul fatto che il Marocchino importunasse anche in maniera pesante la gente lo prendo per buono, la stessa ANSA, (sappiamo tutti come è schierata) ha scritto che "stava molestando i passanti COME AL SOLITO" ma qui siamo andati fuori del seminato in tutto e per tutto. Poi oh, vediamo gli sviluppi, eh...


----------



## ARKANA (21 Luglio 2021)

Andris;2385946 ha scritto:


> A Voghera in piazza l'assessore leghista alla sicurezza Massimo Adriatici ha sparato dopo una discussione feroce con un marocchino di 39 anni che poi è morto.
> 
> L'avvocato e docente universitario, ex poliziotto con calibro 22 regolarmente detenuta, si difende dicendo che il colpo sia partito involontariamente a seguito di una caduta per la spinta del marocchino.
> 
> ...



la domanda da porsi secondo me è questa: perchè un cittadino normale alle 22.00 di sera va in giro con un pistola carica?


----------



## chicagousait (21 Luglio 2021)

Questo va in giro con una pistola, manco fosse nel vecchio Far West a caccia di indiani (forse si crede a caccia di indiani essendo leghista ) e aveva già un colpo in canna.


----------



## mabadi (21 Luglio 2021)

Se ti trovi un soggetto (che incute timore) che molesta una ragazza che fai:
a) 
1 fai finta di nulla e ti allontani;
2 ti allontani a distanza di sicurezza e chiami la polizia;
3 ti avvicini e cerchi di fermarlo pur non essendo armato;
4 ti avvicini e chiami la polizia pur non essendo armato;
B)
Se hai un arma:
1 fai finta di nulla e ti allontani;
2 ti allontani e chiami la polizia;
3 ti avvicini e cerchi di fermarlo puntando la pistola con il colpo in canna;
4 ti avvicini e cerchi di fermarlo puntando la pistola senza colpo in canna;
5 ti avvicini e chiami la polizia con o senza con il colpo in canna.


Onestamente io non saprei come reagirei. 
Avendo il porto d'armi, ed ove sapessi usare un'arma, credo la 5 con il colpo in canna.
Nell'ipotesi a la 2.

Naturalmente detto ragionamento non intende entrare nel merito alla legittima difesa o meno.


----------



## __king george__ (21 Luglio 2021)

Andris;2385946 ha scritto:


> A Voghera in piazza l'assessore leghista alla sicurezza Massimo Adriatici ha sparato dopo una discussione feroce con un marocchino di 39 anni che poi è morto.
> 
> L'avvocato e docente universitario, ex poliziotto con calibro 22 regolarmente detenuta, si difende dicendo che il colpo sia partito involontariamente a seguito di una caduta per la spinta del marocchino.
> 
> ...



il problema è tutto nelle parole di Salvini

dal momento che è un suo uomo è garantista ma a parti inverse?

avrebbe detto sicuramente "beh ma aspettiamo..vediamo..poi che ne sapete chi era l'Italiano magari ha precedenti..io credo che il marocchino abbia ucciso per legittima difesa" ecc certo certo come no..

è questa disparità che mi fa totalmente perdere la fiducia nei politici (in questo caso Salvini ma è universale purtroppo)

un altro è il signor Grillo...che prima adava nelle piazze a fare il fenomeno giustizionalista a invocare pubbliche esecuzioni per politici che rubavano ecc e poi di fronte ad accuse ancora piu gravi (stupro di gruppo) di colpo diventa morbido..ah già ma è il figlio dimenticavo 

e poi si mettono in bocca di continuo il nome di persone come Falcone e Borsellino...soprattutto di quest'ultimo che ha praticamente scelto volontariamente di morire per un ideale di giustizia che questi vermi dissacrano di continuo

propongo una cosa:invece di scannarci tra di noi con destra sinistra nord sud ecc..organizziamoci e facciamo rivivere il "metodo Robespierre"..


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Luglio 2021)

ARKANA;2386042 ha scritto:


> la domanda da porsi secondo me è questa: perchè un cittadino normale alle 22.00 di sera va in giro con un pistola carica?



in certe realtà ci vorrebbero molti più personaggi in giro con la pistola.
la risposta alla tua domanda è che in certi posti c'è da aver paura.

questo sicuramente è un esaltato comunque, non ci piove.


----------



## __king george__ (21 Luglio 2021)

willcoyote85;2386086 ha scritto:


> in certe realtà ci vorrebbero molti più personaggi in giro con la pistola.
> la risposta alla tua domanda è che in certi posti c'è da aver paura.
> 
> questo sicuramente è un esaltato comunque, non ci piove.



se metti piu persone in giro con la pistola l unica cosa che ottieni sono piu morti

le uniche persone in giro con la pistola dovrebbero essere le autorità..se non ci sono vuol dire che qualcosa non ha funzionato..(per cambiare)


----------



## Andris (21 Luglio 2021)

*secondo il quotidiano La Provincia Pavese la discussione è nata a causa del mancato rispetto dell'ordinanza emanata giorni fa proprio dall'assessore del comune.
A Voghera infatti è vietato bere alcolici in strada di sera, dopo episodi violenti dovuti a cocci di vetro e ubriachi.
La vittima non stava rispettando l'ordinanza

secondo un testimone, sentito da Agi, il marocchino senza fissa dimora ha buttato una bottiglia di birra addosso all'assessore che di conseguenza ha chiamato le forze dell'ordine al telefono.
Poi la spinta e lo sparo.*


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Luglio 2021)

__king george__;2386087 ha scritto:


> se metti piu persone in giro con la pistola l unica cosa che ottieni sono piu morti
> 
> le uniche persone in giro con la pistola dovrebbero essere le autorità..se non ci sono vuol dire che qualcosa non ha funzionato..(per cambiare)



se i morti sono dei poco di buono, tutto di guadagnato.
sarò cattivo, ma per me è così. siamo in una società allo sfacelo più totale.
bisogna darsi una regolata.


----------



## mil77 (21 Luglio 2021)

ARKANA;2386042 ha scritto:


> la domanda da porsi secondo me è questa: perchè un cittadino normale alle 22.00 di sera va in giro con un pistola carica?



Ma anche perché una persona normale va a molestare altre persone senza alcun motivo? Se poi questa persona è solita avere certi atteggiamenti è anche abbastanza scontato che prima o poi trova in giro un c.......e come lui


----------



## ARKANA (21 Luglio 2021)

willcoyote85;2386090 ha scritto:


> se i morti sono dei poco di buono, tutto di guadagnato.
> sarò cattivo, ma per me è così. siamo in una società allo sfacelo più totale.
> bisogna darsi una regolata.



beh ora in teoria anche quello che ha sparato è un ''poco di buono'' visto che ha ucciso una persona...che facciamo ora? ne troviamo un altra che a sua volta spari al leghista? continuiamo così finche ne resterà uno solo


----------



## ARKANA (21 Luglio 2021)

mil77;2386093 ha scritto:


> Ma anche perché una persona normale va a molestare altre persone senza alcun motivo? Se poi questa persona è solita avere certi atteggiamenti è anche abbastanza scontato che prima o poi trova in giro un c.......e come lui



quindi tutte le persone che molestano altri (cosa che ovviamente ritengo sbagliata) è abbastanza scontato che trovino alle 22.00 di sera un tipo senza nessuna qualifica che gira armato e gli spara in petto?


----------



## mil77 (21 Luglio 2021)

ARKANA;2386101 ha scritto:


> quindi tutte le persone che molestano altri (cosa che ovviamente ritengo sbagliata) è abbastanza scontato che trovino alle 22.00 di sera un tipo senza nessuna qualifica che gira armato e gli spara in petto?



E dove ho scritto quello?


----------



## Maurizio91 (21 Luglio 2021)

Si vede che è un avvocato (scarso): "il colpo è partito involontariamente cadendo dopo essere stato spinto". Lol. 

In aggiunta, colpo in canna e sicura tolta. Questo stava con la pistola pronta a far fuoco. Credo che neanche le forze dell ordine in molti dei posti di blocco c hanno le armi in questa modalità 



willcoyote85;2386090 ha scritto:


> se i morti sono dei poco di buono, tutto di guadagnato.
> sarò cattivo, ma per me è così. siamo in una società allo sfacelo più totale.
> bisogna darsi una regolata.


Se pensi di dare una regolata sparando a qualche marocchino ubriacone mi spiace ma sei fuori dalla realtà. Parliamo di centinaia di migliaia di soggetti relativamente/totalmente fuori controllo. Servirebbe ben ben ben altro.
Anche il più bagnato dei sogni di uno schizzato (sparare a vista a tutti) non servirebbe a nulla


----------



## ARKANA (21 Luglio 2021)

mil77;2386102 ha scritto:


> E dove ho scritto quello?



mi vieni a dire che è abbastanza scontato che una persona che molesta e ha certi atteggiamenti (esattamente quali? non lo conoscevo ne lo frequentavo, se conosci dettagli sul marocchino dilli pure, almeno iniziamo a capire come è andata) prima o poi trova uno c******e come lui ergo se vai in giro a rompere agli altri è abbastanza scontato trovare qualcuno che gli fa qualcosa (in questo caso sparagli in petto)


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Luglio 2021)

ARKANA;2386109 ha scritto:


> mi vieni a dire che è abbastanza scontato che una persona che molesta e ha certi atteggiamenti (esattamente quali? non lo conoscevo ne lo frequentavo, se conosci dettagli sul marocchino dilli pure, almeno iniziamo a capire come è andata) prima o poi trova uno c******e come lui ergo se vai in giro a rompere agli altri è abbastanza scontato trovare qualcuno che gli fa qualcosa (in questo caso sparagli in petto)



c'è un detto che dice "chi semina vento raccoglie tempesta".
non è normale ma può capitare.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (21 Luglio 2021)

willcoyote85;2386116 ha scritto:


> c'è un detto che dice "chi semina vento raccoglie tempesta".
> non è normale ma può capitare.



vabbe semina vento raccoglie tempesta  sto marocchino era un tipo con problemi mentali, era un barbone mica era un boss della malavita


----------



## ARKANA (21 Luglio 2021)

willcoyote85;2386116 ha scritto:


> c'è un detto che dice "chi semina vento raccoglie tempesta".
> non è normale ma può capitare.



mmh quindi secondo il tuo ragionamento se uno se le va a cercare tutto quello che può capitargli è giusto? quindi può ''capitare'' che una come pamela mastropietro sia stata uccisa e fatta a pezzi da un senegalese? alla fine lei si drogava e frequentava certi ambienti...insomma, può capitare...


----------



## __king george__ (21 Luglio 2021)

ARKANA;2386099 ha scritto:


> beh ora in teoria anche quello che ha sparato è un ''poco di buono'' visto che ha ucciso una persona...che facciamo ora? ne troviamo un altra che a sua volta spari al leghista? continuiamo così finche ne resterà uno solo



esattamente,bravo

ma poi fatemi capire quindi ora non esistono piu processi ecc..uno va a giro e si fa giustizia da se..magari per sentito dire...tipo tizio litiga con caio arriva sempronio e lo uccide

ma come ragionate ragazzi? 

che poi io dico:io se fossi il padre della vittima riterrei che non è giusto che mio figlio abbia pagato con la vita per un reato minore (fosse anche stupro in diretta cosa che NON era sarebbe stato comunque meno dell omicido) e quindi ucciderei chi ha ucciso mio figlio

poi il padre del leghista ucciderebbe me..ma a quel punto mio fratello ecc...ripeto ma come ragionate ragazzi?


----------



## __king george__ (21 Luglio 2021)

Maurizio91;2386103 ha scritto:


> Si vede che è un avvocato (scarso): "il colpo è partito involontariamente cadendo dopo essere stato spinto". Lol.
> 
> *In aggiunta, colpo in canna e sicura tolta. Questo stava con la pistola pronta a far fuoco. Credo che neanche le forze dell ordine in molti dei posti di blocco c hanno le armi in questa modalità *
> 
> ...



esatto..questo era uno squilibrato..un soggetto pericoloso..questo si che è da internare


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Luglio 2021)

ARKANA;2386120 ha scritto:


> mmh quindi secondo il tuo ragionamento se uno se le va a cercare tutto quello che può capitargli è giusto? quindi può ''capitare'' che una come pamela mastropietro sia stata uccisa e fatta a pezzi da un senegalese? alla fine lei si drogava e frequentava certi ambienti...insomma, può capitare...



si, proprio un esempio giusto. 
non so chi sia questa donna, ma se ti droghi e frequenti certi ambienti può capitare.
dopotutto il proverbio non l'ho inventato io è...


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Luglio 2021)

__king george__;2386160 ha scritto:


> esattamente,bravo
> 
> ma poi fatemi capire quindi ora non esistono piu processi ecc..uno va a giro e si fa giustizia da se..magari per sentito dire...tipo tizio litiga con caio arriva sempronio e lo uccide
> 
> ...



ma perchè non leggete bene prima di criticare? boooooo. 
è lo stesso comunque chiudo chi vuol capire ha capito.


----------



## Andris (21 Luglio 2021)

Oronzo Canà;2386118 ha scritto:


> vabbe semina vento raccoglie tempesta  sto marocchino era un tipo con problemi mentali, era un barbone mica era un boss della malavita



ora non esagerare in senso opposto.
parliamo di un mascalzone con fogli di espulsione che purtroppo stava ancora qui perchè il Marocco non riprende tutto il suo lerciume espatriato, nonostante i soldi UE

i barboni possono essere anche persone dignitose che hanno avuto sfortuna nella vita e non hanno una casa, non necessariamente gentaglia che crea problemi al prossimo

questo non significa che fosse giusto sparargli ovviamente, ma il problema era da risolvere da tempo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Luglio 2021)

Il mio pensiero personale sulla vicenda è meglio che non lo esprimo 

Comunque è oggettivamente un fatto di cronaca in cui la politica si è già buttata a capofitto, per le proprie banderine. Da ambedue le parti.
Non hanno aspettato mezzo secondo.


----------



## Devil man (21 Luglio 2021)

Oronzo Canà;2386118 ha scritto:


> vabbe semina vento raccoglie tempesta  sto marocchino era un tipo con problemi mentali, era un barbone mica era un boss della malavita



I barboni con problemi mentali a New York ti spingono sui binari della metropolitana... non c'è da scherzarci..


----------



## Oronzo Cana (21 Luglio 2021)

Andris;2386177 ha scritto:


> ora non esagerare in senso opposto.
> parliamo di un mascalzone con fogli di espulsione che purtroppo stava ancora qui perchè il Marocco non riprende tutto il suo lerciume espatriato, nonostante i soldi UE
> 
> i barboni possono essere anche persone dignitose che hanno avuto sfortuna nella vita e non hanno una casa, non necessariamente gentaglia che crea problemi al prossimo
> ...



Non esagero per niente, vatti a vedere le interviste della gente del posto, hanno più paura Dell assessore che li chiamano lo sceriffo che del povero demente marocchino  un barista intervistato sulla assessore sembrava stesse parlando di un mafioso tant'è che la collega a fianco dice: non può parlare altrimenti gli chiudono il locale.


----------



## Andris (21 Luglio 2021)

Oronzo Canà;2386195 ha scritto:


> Non esagero per niente, vatti a vedere le interviste della gente del posto, hanno più paura Dell assessore che li chiamano lo sceriffo che del povero demente marocchino  un barista intervistato sulla assessore sembrava stesse parlando di un mafioso tant'è che la collega a fianco dice: non può parlare altrimenti gli chiudono il locale.



le ho viste, l'ho riportato in prima pagina già che lo definivano sceriffo con la pistola facile

intanto, se è vero quanto detto dal testimone, gli ha buttato una bottiglia di birra addosso.
poverino non è


----------



## Oronzo Cana (21 Luglio 2021)

Andris;2386201 ha scritto:


> le ho viste, l'ho riportato in prima pagina già che lo definivano sceriffo con la pistola facile
> 
> intanto, se è vero quanto detto dal testimone, gli ha buttato una bottiglia di birra addosso.
> poverino non è



Poverino lo definiscono le signore intervistate, hanno detto che era uno che andava in giro a fare dispetti ma che non dava così fastidio da meritare la morte


----------



## Igniorante (21 Luglio 2021)

Vabeh dai questo è il primo degli scemi.
Almeno, dopo avergli sparato, mettigli in mano un coltellino. Se non sai manco le basi è giusto che ti diano il massimo della pena.


----------



## Buciadignho (21 Luglio 2021)

Andris;2386177 ha scritto:


> ora non esagerare in senso opposto.
> parliamo di un mascalzone con fogli di espulsione che purtroppo stava ancora qui perchè il Marocco non riprende tutto il suo lerciume espatriato, nonostante i soldi UE
> 
> i barboni possono essere anche persone dignitose che hanno avuto sfortuna nella vita e non hanno una casa, non necessariamente gentaglia che crea problemi al prossimo
> ...



Gentaglia, mascalzone e lerciume 

Come se avere problemi mentali corrisponde al tipico esemplare che dalla vita ha avuto tutto&#8230;

Mi stupisce questo paese, su ogni questione si è divisi, anche per quelle che sono ovvie, ma se anche fosse stato per sbaglio merita 20 anni di prigione; cosa sarebbe successo se ci fosse stato un bambino li vicino?! Il solo modo per avere una condanna senza SE e senza MA è quella in cui il malcapitato viene fatto mettere in ginocchio e gli si spara in testa, altrimenti si cercherà sempre di andare incontro alla propria fede politica.


----------



## Djici (21 Luglio 2021)

ARKANA;2386120 ha scritto:


> mmh quindi secondo il tuo ragionamento se uno se le va a cercare tutto quello che può capitargli è giusto? quindi può ''capitare'' che una come pamela mastropietro sia stata uccisa e fatta a pezzi da un senegalese? alla fine lei si drogava e frequentava certi ambienti...insomma, può capitare...



Non ha mica detto che e giusto.
Ha detto che puo capitare. 

E pure quelle che hai scritto su Pamela puo capitare.

Ovviamente se prendi droga e fréquenti certi ambienti hai piu probabilita di rischiare la vita che se non prendi droga e non fréquenti certi ambienti.
Questo non vuole dire che non tu succedera mai di avere quei problemi come ha auto lei se fai tutto "perfettamente".
Pure cosi rishi... ma hai meno probabilita che succeda se ti comporti "bene".

e ancora ovviamente NON E NORMALE o GIUSTO che succedano queste cose. Pero dipende da ogni individuo fare in modo di avere le percentuali piu basse che succedano cose spiacevoli.


----------



## __king george__ (22 Luglio 2021)

allora abbiamo da una parte uno che grosso modo dovrebbe essere un ubriacone..probabilmente con problemi mentali...molesto e vandalo (piu o meno ci dovremmo essere come descrizione) mentre dall'altra parte un assassino...

beh direi che camminerei molto piu a testa alta fossi un parente della vittima sinceramente 

e seguendo i parametri e criteri che spesso leggo essendo il 39enne che ha sparato un assassino (per futili motivi peraltro) direi che si merita il carcere a vita con relative torture

è logica no?


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (22 Luglio 2021)

Andris;2385946 ha scritto:


> A Voghera in piazza l'assessore leghista alla sicurezza Massimo Adriatici ha sparato dopo una discussione feroce con un marocchino di 39 anni che poi è morto.
> 
> L'avvocato e docente universitario, ex poliziotto con calibro 22 regolarmente detenuta, si difende dicendo che il colpo sia partito involontariamente a seguito di una caduta per la spinta del marocchino.
> 
> ...



Carcere a vita al montato pistolero e amen per il tizio molesto morto.
Vorrei capire una cosa: Se per sbaglio gli inciampava addosso una persona qualsiasi, questo cadendo l'avrebbe seccata? Ma per piacere.


----------



## mil77 (22 Luglio 2021)

ARKANA;2386109 ha scritto:


> mi vieni a dire che è abbastanza scontato che una persona che molesta e ha certi atteggiamenti (esattamente quali? non lo conoscevo ne lo frequentavo, se conosci dettagli sul marocchino dilli pure, almeno iniziamo a capire come è andata) prima o poi trova uno c******e come lui ergo se vai in giro a rompere agli altri è abbastanza scontato trovare qualcuno che gli fa qualcosa (in questo caso sparagli in petto)



Io ho scritto solo che se uno è solito fare il bullo con altri prima o poi trova uno più bullo di lui. Questo sempre è in tutti gli ambiti della vita


----------



## Andris (22 Luglio 2021)

*Video ripreso da una telecamera della zona.

Il marocchino ha dato un pugno in faccia all'assessore stendendolo dopo aver fatto diversi metri per raggiungerlo.

L'assessore stava parlando al telefono per chiamare le forze dell'ordine

*


[video=youtube;E1NeyXvtGBA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E1NeyXvtGBA[/video]


----------



## Butcher (22 Luglio 2021)

Andris;2386653 ha scritto:


> *Video ripreso da una telecamera della zona.
> 
> Il marocchino ha dato un pugno all'assessore stendendolo dopo aver fatto diversi metri per raggiungerlo.
> 
> ...



Beh vedendo questo video sfido ad una diversa reazione.


----------



## Andris (22 Luglio 2021)

quel muro del palazzo non fa vedere la parte finale, servirebbe un'altra telecamera
non si vede il momento in cui parte il colpo

altro che birra addosso, come diceva quel testimone, gli ha dato un cazzotto in faccia

poi raccoglie qualcosa da terra, sarà il cellulare forse che vuole fottersi


----------



## mabadi (22 Luglio 2021)

Basta vedere la traiettoria del proiettile se dal basso verso l'alto o meno.
Comunque sarebbe da indagare chi ha consentito a questo soggetto di circolare liberamente in Italia.


----------



## Milanoide (22 Luglio 2021)

Ho l'impressione che l'assessore possa aver impugnato la pistola ad un certo punto, quando era ancora in piedi. Poi forse tenendola vicina al proprio busto, ma era estratta.
Boh! Non doveva averla con sé, ma in quella situazione non mi sento di biasimarlo.
Quel colpo non parte per la caduta, assomiglia più alla reazione di Placanica contro Giuliani.
Mi stai dando addosso, ho un arma, la uso.
Dove lo ha colpito? Per forza in un punto vitale.

Perché i cultori delle armi riempiono i forum di discussioni sul potere di arresto dei vari calibri.
Questo con una .22 ci rimane secco.
Malasuerte

Con lo stesso calibro i poliziotti di Sesto S.G. che intercettarono il terrorista in fuga dalla Germania finirono in ospedale con un buco


----------



## Gamma (22 Luglio 2021)

__king george__;2386084 ha scritto:


> il problema è tutto nelle parole di Salvini
> 
> dal momento che è un suo uomo è garantista ma a parti inverse?
> 
> ...



Hai espresso in un messaggio tutto quello che penso della politica italiana. Francamente non capisco come facciano le persone, al giorno d'oggi(di qualunque partito) a discutere, quando i singoli esponenti hanno atteggiamenti di una faziosità tanto eccessiva da rendere ridicolo tutto il Parlamento, nonché il Governo, ovviamente(compresa l'opposizione).

È imbarazzante, non ne salvo uno di politico, ma neanche uno.
Ci fosse anche solo un individuo con un decimo della testa di Borsellino(e degli attributi) avrebbe il mio voto subito, invece esiste solo nel mondo dei sogni un individuo così nella politica italiana di oggi. Tutti opportunisti, tutti(o quasi) con grandi deficit a livello di competenze, un marciume assurdo.


----------



## sacchino (22 Luglio 2021)

Va be dai non c'è un singolo abitante di Voghera che non abbia tratto vantaggio da ste risorsa.


----------



## Now i'm here (22 Luglio 2021)

Andris;2386653 ha scritto:


> *Video ripreso da una telecamera della zona.
> 
> Il marocchino ha dato un pugno in faccia all'assessore stendendolo dopo aver fatto diversi metri per raggiungerlo.
> 
> ...



direi che dopo questo video le tesi a difesa del marocchino crollano. 

che poi l'assessore abbia sbagliato è fuori discussione.


----------



## egidiopersempre (22 Luglio 2021)

Butcher;2386654 ha scritto:


> Beh vedendo questo video sfido ad una diversa reazione.



cioè tu avresti tirato fuori la pistola e l'avresti ammazzato?


----------



## Oronzo Cana (22 Luglio 2021)

Now i'm here;2386693 ha scritto:


> direi che dopo questo video le tesi a difesa del marocchino crollano.
> 
> che poi l'assessore abbia sbagliato è fuori discussione.



questo video forse rischia di inguaiare maggiormente l'assessore, perche lui afferma che il colpo sia partito accidentalmente per la caduta, pero nel video il marocchino fugge via dopo la caduta dell'assessore , si vede l'assessore allungare il braccio e poi un tizio terzo che indietreggia come spaventato


----------



## Butcher (22 Luglio 2021)

egidiopersempre;2386695 ha scritto:


> cioè tu avresti tirato fuori la pistola e l'avresti ammazzato?



Se non ho alternative di sicuro non mi faccio picchiare o ammazzare.


----------



## egidiopersempre (22 Luglio 2021)

Butcher;2386699 ha scritto:


> Se non ho alternative di sicuro non mi faccio picchiare o ammazzare.


cioè a te sembra una reazione normale in base a quello che hai visto nel video?


----------



## Andris (22 Luglio 2021)

Oronzo Canà;2386697 ha scritto:


> questo video forse rischia di inguaiare maggiormente l'assessore, perche lui afferma che il colpo sia partito accidentalmente per la caduta, pero nel video il marocchino fugge via dopo la caduta dell'assessore , si vede l'assessore allungare il braccio e poi un tizio terzo che indietreggia come spaventato



non si vede la parte finale.

per ora l'unica certezza è che un poverino perdigiorno marocchino sia divenuto uno che stende un cittadino senza motivo con un pugno in faccia e che non ha fatto neanche in tempo a proteggersi, non c'era una discussione infatti uno di fronte l'altro ma ha fatto tutto il marciapiede per colpirlo.
e poi lo deruba.


----------



## carlocarlo (22 Luglio 2021)

Oronzo Canà;2386697 ha scritto:


> questo video forse rischia di inguaiare maggiormente l'assessore, perche lui afferma che il colpo sia partito accidentalmente per la caduta, pero nel video il marocchino fugge via dopo la caduta dell'assessore , si vede l'assessore allungare il braccio e poi un tizio terzo che indietreggia come spaventato



se lo ha sparato alle spalle non lo salva neanche il miglior avvocato al mondo


----------



## Oronzo Cana (22 Luglio 2021)

Andris;2386710 ha scritto:


> non si vede la parte finale.
> 
> per ora l'unica certezza è che un poverino perdigiorno marocchino sia divenuto uno che stende un cittadino senza motivo con un pugno in faccia e che non ha fatto neanche in tempo a proteggersi, non c'era una discussione infatti uno di fronte l'altro ma ha fatto tutto il marciapiede per colpirlo.
> e poi lo deruba.


 [MENTION=83]carlocarlo[/MENTION] 
bisogna vedere l'autopsia cosa dice, che a quanto pare è stata fatta senza avvisare i parenti e quindi senza un perito di parte


----------



## __king george__ (22 Luglio 2021)

Now i'm here;2386693 ha scritto:


> direi che dopo questo video le tesi a difesa del marocchino crollano.
> 
> che poi l'assessore abbia sbagliato è fuori discussione.



abbia sbagliato?? sticaz ha ammazzato un uomo...non è che ha alzato un pò le mani

probabilmente c'è stato un preambolo (come hanno detto)..magari l'esaltato gli ha detto qualcosa di troppo e questo gli ha tirato un pugno (reazione da matto) e lui per reazione ulteriore lo ha ammazzato (reazione ancora piu da matto)

ragazzi se non sapete stare in una societa civile state a casa è meglio...

io ho 40 ma ho avuto dei periodi un pò turbolenti diciamo dai 18/19 ai 27 circa..in particolar modo fino ai 23/24 diciamo..nulla di estremo eh però diciamo che ero abbastanza vispo ed è capitato che ci sia stata qualche situazione particolare..anche con estracomunitari (all'epoca andavano piu di moda gli albanesi diciamo ) a volte avevamo ragione a volte torto ma mai e dico mai mi è realmente venuto in mente di andare a cercare una pistola e ammazzare un essere umano per qualche "scazzo"..

la mafia uccide per uno sgarro..le persone normali no..questo tizio è indifendibile 

ma lui come dorme di notte sapendo che 2 bambini hanno perso il padre..ma vi sembra normale? a 39 anni poi..boh

magari sbaglio io ma mi sembra davvero tutto anormale..


----------



## DavidGoffin (22 Luglio 2021)

Ma si può essere così m3rde bast4rdi in nome di sto maledetto politically correct e moda sinistroide per apparire buoni e bravi a tutti costi dichiarando addirittura il falso??

Il barista del bar ha auto la faccia tosta di dire che non dava fastidio a nessuno e invece gli ha tirato un pugno in faccia!


Poi che l'altro ha sbagliato è un altro discorso.


----------



## SanGigio (22 Luglio 2021)

La mia opinione è un po' estrema ma, se il marocchino avesse tenuto le mani apposto tutto ciò non sarebbe successo, purtroppo ci vengono gonfiate le palle con sto politically correct ma il rispetto la gente non sa neanche cosa sia, non mi sento di condannare pesantemente l'assessore, era armato ed è stato aggredito, in momenti come quelli pensi solo a difenderti e può succedere di tutto


----------



## egidiopersempre (22 Luglio 2021)

SanGigio;2386857 ha scritto:


> La mia opinione è un po' estrema ma, se il marocchino avesse tenuto le mani apposto tutto ciò non sarebbe successo, purtroppo ci vengono gonfiate le palle con sto politically correct ma il rispetto la gente non sa neanche cosa sia, non mi sento di condannare pesantemente l'assessore, era armato ed è stato aggredito, in momenti come quelli pensi solo a difenderti e può succedere di tutto



cioè se io ti dò un pugno è lecito che tu tiri fuori la pistola e mi ammazzi (non mi spari, mi ammazzi!). Per te è normale? Lascia perdere il politically correct che qua non c'entra un fico secco. Che uno sia un marocchino e l'altro un leghista frega meno di zero.


----------



## SanGigio (22 Luglio 2021)

egidiopersempre;2386863 ha scritto:


> cioè se io ti dò un pugno è lecito che tu tiri fuori la pistola e mi ammazzi (non mi spari, mi ammazzi!). Per te è normale? Lascia perdere il politically correct che qua non c'entra un fico secco. Che uno sia un marocchino e l'altro un leghista frega meno di zero.



Lo so che uno sia marocchino e l'altro leghista non importa nulla, li ho solo definiti così perché è quello che sono alla fine. Il politically correct in questo caso singolo non c'entra niente, ma in generale questo movimento ci sta facendo pensare alle minoranze dimenticandoci di tutto il resto.. ovvio, uccidere è immorale, ma chi può dire che lui volesse ucciderlo? La sua intenzione, per me, era quella di difendersi, e da cosa si sarebbe dovuto difendere se quello avesse tenuto le mani apposto? Che questa storia sia di lezione a chi ha il vizio di alzare le mani, che poi trovi quello armato e abbiamo visto tutti la fine che fai. Non dico sia lecito, dico che in un momento di colluttazione come quello è comprensibile


----------



## willcoyote85 (22 Luglio 2021)

Andris;2386653 ha scritto:


> *Video ripreso da una telecamera della zona.
> 
> Il marocchino ha dato un pugno in faccia all'assessore stendendolo dopo aver fatto diversi metri per raggiungerlo.
> 
> ...



chi semina vento raccoglie tempesta.

dai adesso nessuno ha voglia di criticarmi?


----------



## vota DC (22 Luglio 2021)

Milanoide;2386660 ha scritto:


> Ho l'impressione che l'assessore possa aver impugnato la pistola ad un certo punto, quando era ancora in piedi. Poi forse tenendola vicina al proprio busto, ma era estratta.
> Boh! Non doveva averla con sé, ma in quella situazione non mi sento di biasimarlo.
> Quel colpo non parte per la caduta, assomiglia più alla reazione di Placanica contro Giuliani.
> Mi stai dando addosso, ho un arma, la uso.
> ...



Non so se sia punto vitale: è andato in pronto soccorso con codice giallo, poi hanno censurato la notizia per fare apparire una morte rapida.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (22 Luglio 2021)

SanGigio;2386857 ha scritto:


> La mia opinione è un po' estrema ma, se il marocchino avesse tenuto le mani apposto tutto ciò non sarebbe successo, purtroppo ci vengono gonfiate le palle con sto politically correct ma il rispetto la gente non sa neanche cosa sia, non mi sento di condannare pesantemente l'assessore, era armato ed è stato aggredito, in momenti come quelli pensi solo a difenderti e può succedere di tutto



politically correct non so cosa c'entra, se per te è normale che un civile va in giro con una pistola carica ad ammazzare la gente allora alzo le mani. Dimentichiamoci del leghista e del marocchino ed analizziamo i fatti. Un esaltato che da pugni in giro e uno che gira con pistola carica colpo in canna per amnmazzare. QUesto nemmeno in Texas eviterebbe la galera


----------



## mabadi (22 Luglio 2021)

egidiopersempre;2386863 ha scritto:


> cioè se io ti dò un pugno è lecito che tu tiri fuori la pistola e mi ammazzi (non mi spari, mi ammazzi!). Per te è normale? Lascia perdere il politically correct che qua non c'entra un fico secco. Che uno sia un marocchino e l'altro un leghista frega meno di zero.



I primi responsabili sono la procura, eventualmente i Giudici, e la polizia che avrebbero dovuto arrestare quel tipo secoli prima. 
Sono situazioni che non si dovrebbero mai verificare.

Comunque vedendo il video sembrerebbe avere la pistola in tasca ed il cellulare nell'altra mano.
Dopo il pugno parte il colpo e cade qualcosa.


----------



## Buciadignho (22 Luglio 2021)

mabadi;2386657 ha scritto:


> Basta vedere la traiettoria del proiettile se dal basso verso l'alto o meno.
> Comunque sarebbe da indagare chi ha consentito a questo soggetto di circolare liberamente in Italia.



Non era il felpato il ministro dell’interno? Forse basterebbe guardarsi allo specchio… come se centrasse qualcosa poi.


----------



## SanGigio (22 Luglio 2021)

Andrea Red&Black;2386878 ha scritto:


> politically correct non so cosa c'entra, se per te è normale che un civile va in giro con una pistola carica ad ammazzare la gente allora alzo le mani. Dimentichiamoci del leghista e del marocchino ed analizziamo i fatti. Un esaltato che da pugni in giro e uno che gira con pistola carica colpo in canna per amnmazzare. QUesto nemmeno in Texas eviterebbe la galera



Non è un normale civile, è un assessore e probabilmente, visto il suo ruolo, non si sente sicuro di camminare per strada senza avere la possibilità di difendersi. Non credo lui sia uscito di casa con la voglia di ammazzare qualcuno eh, si è difeso da uno che evidentemente non meritava di vivere in civiltà se andava in giro a prendere in pugni la gente, non una grande perdita per me


----------



## hakaishin (22 Luglio 2021)

SanGigio;2386898 ha scritto:


> Non è un normale civile, è un assessore e probabilmente, visto il suo ruolo, non si sente sicuro di camminare per strada senza avere la possibilità di difendersi. Non credo lui sia uscito di casa con la voglia di ammazzare qualcuno eh, si è difeso da uno che evidentemente non meritava di vivere in civiltà se andava in giro a prendere in pugni la gente, non una grande perdita per me



Purtroppo non si può dire granché..l&#8217;assessore ha sbagliato, non siamo nel far west e non puoi girare con la pistola con colpo in canna è pronto a sparare.
Poi che il morto fosse feccia che manco doveva stare lì è pacifico..


----------



## Buciadignho (22 Luglio 2021)

SanGigio;2386898 ha scritto:


> Non è un normale civile, è un assessore e probabilmente, visto il suo ruolo, non si sente sicuro di camminare per strada senza avere la possibilità di difendersi. Non credo lui sia uscito di casa con la voglia di ammazzare qualcuno eh, si è difeso da uno che evidentemente non meritava di vivere in civiltà se andava in giro a prendere in pugni la gente, non una grande perdita per me



Un assessore non è un cittadino normale? Allora un&#8217;avvocato? Un ingegnere? Cosa facciamo dividiamo le persone in funzione del lavoro, ed allora vediamo se possono girare con il colpo in canna.. Ma di cosa stiamo parlando esattamente? Perdita o no non sei certo tu che lo devi giudicare, ma la sorella in lacrime ed i 2 figli che non avranno più un padre.

Assessore di Voghera (Voghera!!!) che gira armato come se fosse il far west mischiato a Scampia. Troppe generalizzazioni inutili, e mi sembra anche un discorso da tifo (come sempre), si tifa a prescindere e si giustifica anche il ridicolo. 

Sei completamente fuori strada amico mio, e non voglio nemmeno citare l&#8217;assurdo discorso del politically correct che hai menzionato prima per dare una qualche parvenza di logica ad un discorso che non ne ha proprio


----------



## Andre96 (22 Luglio 2021)

SanGigio;2386898 ha scritto:


> Non è un normale civile, è un assessore e probabilmente, visto il suo ruolo, non si sente sicuro di camminare per strada senza avere la possibilità di difendersi. Non credo lui sia uscito di casa con la voglia di ammazzare qualcuno eh, si è difeso da uno che evidentemente non meritava di vivere in civiltà se andava in giro a prendere in pugni la gente, non una grande perdita per me



Cioè, nel caso non bastasse che i politici fanno quel che vogliono, ora sono legittimati a girare armati e a sparare in caso di necessità?


----------



## Buciadignho (22 Luglio 2021)

hakaishin;2386906 ha scritto:


> Purtroppo non si può dire granché..l&#8217;assessore ha sbagliato, non siamo nel far west e non puoi girare con la pistola con colpo in canna è pronto a sparare.
> Poi che il morto fosse feccia che manco doveva stare lì è pacifico..



Bello il &#8220;purtroppo&#8221; &#8230; eheheh


----------



## SanGigio (23 Luglio 2021)

Buciadignho;2386907 ha scritto:


> Un assessore non è un cittadino normale? Allora un&#8217;avvocato? Un ingegnere? Cosa facciamo dividiamo le persone in funzione del lavoro, ed allora vediamo se possono girare con il colpo in canna.. Ma di cosa stiamo parlando esattamente? Perdita o no non sei certo tu che lo devi giudicare, ma la sorella in lacrime ed i 2 figli che non avranno più un padre.
> 
> Assessore di Voghera (Voghera!!!) che gira armato come se fosse il far west mischiato a Scampia. Troppe generalizzazioni inutili, e mi sembra anche un discorso da tifo (come sempre), si tifa a prescindere e si giustifica anche il ridicolo.
> 
> Sei completamente fuori strada amico mio, e non voglio nemmeno citare l&#8217;assurdo discorso del politically correct che hai menzionato prima per dare una qualche parvenza di logica ad un discorso che non ne ha proprio



Ovvio che siamo tutti uguali, intendevo che il suo ruolo nella sua testa evidentemente gli imponeva di guardarsi le spalle. A ragione visto quello che è successo, Voghera o Napoli che sia. Io giudico per quello che vedo, e da quello che ho visto in quel breve filmato la sorella e le figlie non hanno perso una brava persona, tutti abbiamo dei cari, ma chi sbaglia paga.. io credo che il pugno sferrato sia INGIUSTIFICABILE, il colpo di pistola, vista la circostanza (sottolineamolo questo ovviamente) sì. Se poi appositamente l'assessore abbia ucciso il marocchino allora si merita tutti gli anni di galera che gli daranno, ma per dire ciò ne io né tu abbiamo gli elementi per valutare, io ho espresso la mia opinione, che è, in sintesi: mi aggredisci? Rispondo, con i mezzi che ho a disposizione. E ripeto, se il marocchino avesse tenuto le mani apposto tutto questo non sarebbe successo


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (23 Luglio 2021)

SanGigio;2386898 ha scritto:


> Non è un normale civile, è un assessore e probabilmente, visto il suo ruolo, non si sente sicuro di camminare per strada senza avere la possibilità di difendersi. Non credo lui sia uscito di casa con la voglia di ammazzare qualcuno eh, si è difeso da uno che evidentemente non meritava di vivere in civiltà se andava in giro a prendere in pugni la gente, non una grande perdita per me



un assessore non è un poliziotto o un caribiniere o un addetto alla sicurezza. Essere assessore è un aggravante, non il contrario. L'unica cosa che doveva fare è chiamare i carabinieri o chi di dovere. Ora, il marocchino era probabilmente il classico disturbatore seriale ma non siamo nel Far West


----------



## rossonerosud (23 Luglio 2021)

Eccesso di legittima difesa, molto probabilmente. MA, chi semina vento raccoglie tempesta. I proverbi degli antichi non sbagliano mai.


----------



## SanGigio (23 Luglio 2021)

Mi sono informato meglio e effettivamente per colpirlo proprio in petto l'ha sicuramente fatto apposta, merita la galera, ma fa tristezza che succeda questo per le strade, proprio tutta la vicenda


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Luglio 2021)

Ma in tutto questo&#8230; perché il tipo girava con una pistola in tasca ?


----------



## mabadi (23 Luglio 2021)

SanGigio;2386898 ha scritto:


> Non è un normale civile, è un assessore e probabilmente, visto il suo ruolo, non si sente sicuro di camminare per strada senza avere la possibilità di difendersi. Non credo lui sia uscito di casa con la voglia di ammazzare qualcuno eh, si è difeso da uno che evidentemente non meritava di vivere in civiltà se andava in giro a prendere in pugni la gente, non una grande perdita per me



credo fosse un poliziotto


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (23 Luglio 2021)

Super_Lollo;2386935 ha scritto:


> Ma in tutto questo&#8230; perché il tipo girava con una pistola in tasca ?



Perché probabilmente era il classico mentecatto montato che si crede d'essere chissà chi.


----------



## hakaishin (23 Luglio 2021)

Buciadignho;2386909 ha scritto:


> Bello il &#8220;purtroppo&#8221; &#8230; eheheh



Il purtroppo non è inteso per difendere il tizio ma era riferito alla questione in se che trovo oscena
Era l&#8217;incipit del discorso


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Luglio 2021)

mabadi;2386879 ha scritto:


> *I primi responsabili sono la procura, eventualmente i Giudici,** e la polizia che avrebbero dovuto arrestare quel tipo secoli prima. *
> *Sono situazioni che non si dovrebbero mai verificare.
> *
> Comunque vedendo il video sembrerebbe avere la pistola in tasca ed il cellulare nell'altra mano.
> Dopo il pugno parte il colpo e cade qualcosa.




Bingo


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Luglio 2021)

Andris;2386653 ha scritto:


> *Video ripreso da una telecamera della zona.
> 
> Il marocchino ha dato un pugno in faccia all'assessore stendendolo dopo aver fatto diversi metri per raggiungerlo.
> 
> ...



Direi che il video è abbastanza significativo..

La discussione sarà tutta sull'eventuale eccesso di legittima difesa ma con un invasato drogato/ubriaco che mi sta picchiando a terra sinceramente il senso di pericolo per la vita ce l'ho eccome..già il primo pugno se sferrato bene alla tempia può uccidere, non parliamo poi cadendo se sbatti la testa..
L'aggressione è palese quindi per me non c'è alcun reato..legittima difesa..

Il tizio ha aggredito uno per strada, sperava di avere la meglio ma ha sbagliato persona...rischi del mestiere


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (23 Luglio 2021)

.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (23 Luglio 2021)

SanGigio;2386921 ha scritto:


> Ovvio che siamo tutti uguali, intendevo che il suo ruolo nella sua testa evidentemente gli imponeva di guardarsi le spalle. A ragione visto quello che è successo, Voghera o Napoli che sia. Io giudico per quello che vedo, e da quello che ho visto in quel breve filmato la sorella e le figlie non hanno perso una brava persona, tutti abbiamo dei cari, ma chi sbaglia paga.. io credo che il pugno sferrato sia INGIUSTIFICABILE, il colpo di pistola, vista la circostanza (sottolineamolo questo ovviamente) sì. Se poi appositamente l'assessore abbia ucciso il marocchino allora si merita tutti gli anni di galera che gli daranno, ma per dire ciò ne io né tu abbiamo gli elementi per valutare, io ho espresso la mia opinione, che è, in sintesi: mi aggredisci? Rispondo, con i mezzi che ho a disposizione. E ripeto, se il marocchino avesse tenuto le mani apposto tutto questo non sarebbe successo


.


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Luglio 2021)

No scusate, qualcuno sta veramente giustificando l'atto di sparare ad una persona non armata ? 

Che probabilmente doveva essere arrestato mesi fa per altri reati commessi ( ammesso che sia vero ) posso anche concordare ma purtroppo il mondo è ben diverso. Nelle grandi città è pieno di personaggi di ogni origine o estrazione sociale che creano problemi. 

Anche nei piccoli paesini ci sono i " pazzi di paese" , ma questo non giustifica assolutamente che uno giri per strada con una pistola e spari al primo che gli fa paura. 

Ma stiamo scherzando ?


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Luglio 2021)

Super_Lollo;2387001 ha scritto:


> No scusate, qualcuno sta veramente giustificando l'atto di sparare ad una persona non armata ?
> 
> Che probabilmente doveva essere arrestato mesi fa per altri reati commessi ( ammesso che sia vero ) posso anche concordare ma purtroppo il mondo è ben diverso. Nelle grandi città è pieno di personaggi di ogni origine o estrazione sociale che creano problemi.
> 
> ...



Bé scusa Lollo, ma uno che ti sta pestando a terra pensi non ti possa ammazzare? Quando uno sta menando pugni fuori di se non puoi sapere dove arriva eh...e una volta che hai preso il cazzotto definitivo non torni più indietro

Io giustifico in pieno, non essere armati non è una scusa..non è solo questione "di vita o di morte"..ho diritto di difendermi anche da lesioni irreversibili..c'è gente che in seguito ad aggressioni di questo tipo è rimasta paralizzata, ha subito danni al cervello...cioé io che mi faccio i fatti miei devo accettare il rischio di rimanere invalido a vita per non difendermi da un pazzo che mi aggredisce dal nulla per la strada??

Io piuttosto mi chiedo, ma come si fa a non giustificare uno che si difende da un'aggressione brutale..


----------



## Oronzo Cana (23 Luglio 2021)

Milanforever26;2387056 ha scritto:


> Bé scusa Lollo, ma uno che ti sta pestando a terra pensi non ti possa ammazzare? Quando uno sta menando pugni fuori di se non puoi sapere dove arriva eh...e una volta che hai preso il cazzotto definitivo non torni più indietro
> 
> Io giustifico in pieno, non essere armati non è una scusa..non è solo questione "di vita o di morte"..ho diritto di difendermi anche da lesioni irreversibili..c'è gente che in seguito ad aggressioni di questo tipo è rimasta paralizzata, ha subito danni al cervello...cioé io che mi faccio i fatti miei devo accettare il rischio di rimanere invalido a vita per non difendermi da un pazzo che mi aggredisce dal nulla per la strada??
> 
> Io piuttosto mi chiedo, ma come si fa a non giustificare uno che si difende da un'aggressione brutale..



pestando a terra? l'aggressore sferra un pugno/schiaffone, l'assessore perde l'equilibrio, poi si vede il malvivente afferrare qualcosa da terra e fuggire, sto pestaggio dove lo vedi? piu che altro bisogna capire quando l'ha sparato, perche se lo spara dopo che il tizio è fuggito rischia di passare dalla ragione al torto


----------



## Milanoide (23 Luglio 2021)

Si, perché qui il tema diventa quello della tutela dell'ordine.
Nella Brianza velenosa in cui vivo in pieno lockdown si sono succeduti furti in successione con la gente in casa.
I ladri se scoperti si dileguavano, ma minacciavano anche di ritornare. Avveniva giorno, dopo giorno, sempre nelle stesse vie. Non doveva esserci in giro nessuno, ma i ladri giravano indisturbati.
A qualcuno hanno messo il cane nel micro-onde...
Nella azienda in cui lavoro ripetuti tentativi di furto nella stessa notte. Pensi di averlo dissuasi e ritornano dopo poco.
Sono in una pizzeria, nasce un alterco fra Italiano un po' gasato e proprietario.
In tutti questi casi i Carabinieri hanno le loro regole di uscita e di ingaggio.
C'è stata effrazione? Altrimenti non usciamo.
C'è altra gente nel locale? Altrimenti non usciamo.
Un ******* italiano minaccia di fronte ai Carabinieri di mettere nel forno il pizzaiolo? Mi aspettavo arresto. Niente.
Ci siamo riempiti di gente che nei propri paesi è abituata alla repressione feroce, qui pensa di poter fare tutto.
Gli italiani devianti erano già sufficienti. Non avevamo bisogno di nuovi pirla importati.
Non voto per Salvini e Meloni.
Ma qualcuno si rende conto di cosa gira in strada?
E quanto bisogna subire?


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Luglio 2021)

Oronzo Canà;2387074 ha scritto:


> pestando a terra? l'aggressore sferra un pugno/schiaffone, l'assessore perde l'equilibrio, poi si vede il malvivente afferrare qualcosa da terra e fuggire, sto pestaggio dove lo vedi? piu che altro bisogna capire quando l'ha sparato, perche se lo spara dopo che il tizio è fuggito rischia di passare dalla ragione al torto



A me non sembra che scappi ma dopo che ha preso qualcosa da per terra (o l'ha allontanata, non si capisce bene) torna verso l'aggredito, non si sa con che intento..da lì le immagini non sono più chiare perché si va dietro al muro..

Io guardando il video ho avuto l'impressione che dopo averlo atterrato si fosse nuovamente avventato sulla vittima


----------



## Freddiedevil (23 Luglio 2021)

.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (23 Luglio 2021)

Oronzo Canà;2387074 ha scritto:


> pestando a terra? l'aggressore sferra un pugno/schiaffone, l'assessore perde l'equilibrio, poi si vede il malvivente afferrare qualcosa da terra e fuggire, sto pestaggio dove lo vedi? piu che altro bisogna capire quando l'ha sparato, perche se lo spara dopo che il tizio è fuggito rischia di passare dalla ragione al torto



Anche un solo pugno può risultare fatale.
Io non so se tu sei mai stato vittima di un pestaggio o di un furto,ma dopo il primo pugno tu non sai mai cosa potrebbe accadere : continuerai a ricevere pugni ? L'aggressore sfilerà dalla tasca qualche coltello per farti ancora più male o continuerà a pestarti fino a farti perdere i sensi/ucciderti ?

In quel caso il cervello va in tilt e subentra l'istinto di sopravvivenza.
"Sfiga" ha voluto che la vittima avesse una pistola in tasca.

Io non voglio ne giustificare ne condannare il gesto,so solo che le persone,per evitare queste notizie da cronaca nera,dovrebbero tenersi le mani in tasca.Tutte.


----------



## hakaishin (23 Luglio 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle;2387101 ha scritto:


> Anche un solo pugno può risultare fatale.
> Io non so se tu sei mai stato vittima di un pestaggio o di un furto,ma dopo il primo pugno tu non sai mai cosa potrebbe accadere : continuerai a ricevere pugni ? L'aggressore sfilerà dalla tasca qualche coltello per farti ancora più male o continuerà a pestarti fino a farti perdere i sensi/ucciderti ?
> 
> In quel caso il cervello va in tilt e subentra l'istinto di sopravvivenza.
> ...



La cosa disgustosa è che ora faranno passare per santo quella feccia di persona che è morta..
Mamma mia&#8230;


----------



## Oronzo Cana (23 Luglio 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle;2387101 ha scritto:


> Anche un solo pugno può risultare fatale.
> Io non so se tu sei mai stato vittima di un pestaggio o di un furto,ma dopo il primo pugno tu non sai mai cosa potrebbe accadere : continuerai a ricevere pugni ? L'aggressore sfilerà dalla tasca qualche coltello per farti ancora più male o continuerà a pestarti fino a farti perdere i sensi/ucciderti ?
> 
> In quel caso il cervello va in tilt e subentra l'istinto di sopravvivenza.
> ...



oltre a tenersi le mani in tasca, la gente dovrebbe dare le armi a chi le sa usare non all'assessore che si sente charl bronson nel giustiziere della notte o dredd "la legge sono io"


----------



## mil77 (23 Luglio 2021)

Milanforever26;2387094 ha scritto:


> A me non sembra che scappi ma dopo che ha preso qualcosa da per terra (o l'ha allontanata, non si capisce bene) torna verso l'aggredito, non si sa con che intento..da lì le immagini non sono più chiare perché si va dietro al muro..
> 
> Io guardando il video ho avuto l'impressione che dopo averlo atterrato si fosse nuovamente avventato sulla vittima



Anche a me sembra che l'aggressore torni ad attaccare l'assessore quando questo è già a terra.


----------



## mil77 (23 Luglio 2021)

Oronzo Canà;2387106 ha scritto:


> oltre a tenersi le mani in tasca, la gente dovrebbe dare le armi a chi le sa usare non all'assessore che si sente charl bronson nel giustiziere della notte o dredd "la legge sono io"



Però questo era un ex poliziotto e aveva il porto d'armi. Direi che le armi le sapeva usare...


----------



## Oronzo Cana (23 Luglio 2021)

mil77;2387121 ha scritto:


> Però questo era un ex poliziotto e aveva il porto d'armi. Direi che le armi le sapeva usare...



peggio , perche se sei esperto e tieni una pistola col colpo in canna e senza sicura in tasca e ti parte il colpo per una caduta accidentale è grave, farebbe piu bella figura se dicesse l' ho sparato volontariamente. Ovviamente dal punto di vista processuale meglio passare da fesso imbranato che da assassino


----------



## __king george__ (23 Luglio 2021)

il fatto che fosse un ex poliziotto è un aggravante

comunque a quanto ho capito il tizio marocchino stava importunando alcune persone (mi pare di aver capito donne) ma a quanto dicono i testimoni non in maniera eccessiva..questo è venuto e probabilmente ha calcato troppo la mano...il nord africano ha reagito e poi è successo tutto il resto

se c'è un matto e te sei normale ti devi comportare da tale non fare l'eroe fenomeno che tanto non sei

intervieni se c'è un reale pericolo altrimenti chiami la polizia

a me sembra che alcuni difendano l'assassino solo perchè l'altro è uno straniero..mi spiace ma questa è la sensazione che ho

per me sono sullo stesso piano tutti..chi sbaglia deve pagare per quello che ha fatto..in base alle leggi chiaramente..mi sembra semplice


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Luglio 2021)

__king george__;2387158 ha scritto:


> il fatto che fosse un ex poliziotto è un aggravante
> 
> comunque a quanto ho capito il tizio marocchino stava importunando alcune persone (mi pare di aver capito donne) ma a quanto dicono i testimoni non in maniera eccessiva..questo è venuto e probabilmente ha calcato troppo la mano...il nord africano ha reagito e poi è successo tutto il resto
> 
> ...



Ma perché dobbiamo sempre scadere nel razzismo?
Io vedo uno si muove barcollando (quindi o ubriaco o drogato) che tira un pugno in faccia ad una persona e poi gli si accanisce contro..

Per me poteva essere pure un ariano bianco sempre un delinquente rimane


----------



## mil77 (23 Luglio 2021)

__king george__;2387158 ha scritto:


> il fatto che fosse un ex poliziotto è un aggravante
> 
> comunque a quanto ho capito il tizio marocchino stava importunando alcune persone (mi pare di aver capito donne) ma a quanto dicono i testimoni non in maniera eccessiva..questo è venuto e probabilmente ha calcato troppo la mano...il nord africano ha reagito e poi è successo tutto il resto
> 
> ...



Però c'è un po di confusione. Lui non è intervenuto ed ha chiamato la polizia. Ed è stato aggredito mentre era al telefono proprio con la polizia e proprio perché ha chiamato la polizia. Al momento difatti è indagato solo x eccesso di legittima difesa


----------



## Victorss (23 Luglio 2021)

__king george__;2387158 ha scritto:


> il fatto che fosse un ex poliziotto è un aggravante
> 
> comunque a quanto ho capito il tizio marocchino stava importunando alcune persone (mi pare di aver capito donne) ma a quanto dicono i testimoni non in maniera eccessiva..questo è venuto e probabilmente ha calcato troppo la mano...il nord africano ha reagito e poi è successo tutto il resto
> 
> ...



Non lo so il video non è chiaro. Se dopo aver sferrato il pugno il malvivente si è avventato sull'assessore a terra posso anche capire la reazione. Capire e non giustificare. Può aver avuto paura, può non essere riuscito a ragionare lucidamente. Detto questo ad ogni modo deve essere punita la sua negligenza nel: 
- girare per strada in centro paese con arma carica, senza sicura e col colpo in canna.
- non aver intimato al malvivente di fermarsi minacciandolo con l arma prima di sparare
- aver sparato ad altezza uomo e non alle gambe. mi dispiace ma chi porta un arma con l intento di usarla in caso di necessità se ne deve prendere le responsabilità, se non sei in grado di sparare alle gambe piuttosto che al petto allora non è il caso che tu vada in giro con un arma.


----------



## hakaishin (23 Luglio 2021)

mil77;2387180 ha scritto:


> Però c'è un po di confusione. Lui non è intervenuto ed ha chiamato la polizia. Ed è stato aggredito mentre era al telefono proprio con la polizia e proprio perché ha chiamato la polizia. Al momento difatti è indagato solo x eccesso di legittima difesa



Si ma ovviamente questo facciamo finta che non esista se no come fai a dare la colpa di tutto il male al leghista m?


----------



## __king george__ (23 Luglio 2021)

mil77;2387180 ha scritto:


> Però c'è un po di confusione. Lui non è intervenuto ed ha chiamato la polizia. Ed è stato aggredito mentre era al telefono proprio con la polizia e proprio perché ha chiamato la polizia. Al momento difatti è indagato solo x eccesso di legittima difesa



a quanto ho capito il momento del pugno è successivo..l'assessore prima aveva già avuto un diverbio..da quello che ho capito aveva esagerato (l'assessore)

anche perchè senno la vittima come faceva a sapere che quello stava chiamando la polizia??

in ogni caso anche se l assessore lo avesse offeso il pugno è chiaramente una reazione eccessiva..come a sua volta è ancora piu eccessiva e folle l'omicidio..

è chiaro che uno dei 2 essendo morto c'è poco da processare..se fosse vivo anche lui dovrebbe essere punito per i reati eventuali ci mancherebbe


----------



## danjr (23 Luglio 2021)

Si può girarla come là si vuole ma o il colpo è partito accidentalmente oppure è chiaro eccesso di legittima difesa.


----------



## mil77 (23 Luglio 2021)

__king george__;2387212 ha scritto:


> a quanto ho capito il momento del pugno è successivo..l'assessore prima aveva già avuto un diverbio..da quello che ho capito aveva esagerato (l'assessore)
> 
> anche perchè senno la vittima come faceva a sapere che quello stava chiamando la polizia??
> 
> ...



Da quello che ha riportato il gestore del bar l'assessore è intervenuto perché la vittima stava molestato dei clienti. La vittima ha lanciato della birra addosso all'assessore che ha così chiamato la polizia.


----------



## mabadi (23 Luglio 2021)

Super_Lollo;2387001 ha scritto:


> No scusate, qualcuno sta veramente giustificando l'atto di sparare ad una persona non armata ?
> 
> Che probabilmente doveva essere arrestato mesi fa per altri reati commessi ( ammesso che sia vero ) posso anche concordare ma purtroppo il mondo è ben diverso. Nelle grandi città è pieno di personaggi di ogni origine o estrazione sociale che creano problemi.
> 
> ...



Sul punto ti dico assolutamente sì.
se tu mi aggredisci se ho una pistola sparo, se ho un coltello lo uso ecc.
Tu non ti devi permettere di darmi un pugno. Punto e basta se lo fai ti prendi i rischi.
Oggi il rischio è il poliziotto che ti prende le impronte.
Possiamo giustificare tutto?
Il ladro a casa... e no poveretto lo devi lasciar scappare altrimenti muore;
il ladro al negozio e no che sta facendo un furto e tu lo uccidi....
è evidente che un furto o un'aggressione non possano essere puniti con la morte, ma se tu volontariamente decidi di rubare o aggredire uno ti prendi tutti i rischi compreso quello di prenderti un colpo in testa. Solo così ci pensi due volte.
Il relato di chi spara è direttamente causato dal reato di chi per primo entra in casa tua per un furto ecc.
Anni di lavoro e lo devi lasciar andare via.... cavolo non è giusto io rinuncio a farmi giustizia da solo (patto sociale) perchè lo Stato mi tuteli.
Far west? se la la forza deterrente dello Stato è pari a 0 Far west sia in casi limitati.

Naturalmente la legge non funziona in questo modo, ma credo che ormai si sai superato il limite.

Estremizzo.
Ogni giorno prendo la macchina per andare a lavoro 3 km
Incontro bici contro senso, monopattini elettrici e bici che passano con il rosso, pedoni che attraversano dove e quando vogliono, anche se ti vedono e sanno che non possono attraversare non si fermano e si arrabbiano se non li fai passare, persone che ti suonano perchè ti fermi per far passare il pedone sulle strisce.
Queste condotte in spregio alla legge nascono da un lato dall'impossibilità di sanzionarle e dall'altro dal fatto che se io investo il ciclista o il pendone lo pago per nuovo e vado sotto processo.
Bisogna smettere di tutelare chiunque.
Se il pedone attraversa dove non deve si arrangia, fatto salvo l'investimento volontario (naturalmente), anche se io ho violato una norma del cds. La condotta del pedone ove non posta in essere non avrebbe determinato l'evento fine dei giochi (ma in Italia dobbiamo tutelare tutti).
Iniziamo ad educare al rispetto della legge.
Tu sai che non devi entrare in casa mia fine della storia condotta semplice semplice.
Sai che non devi dare un pugno ad un passante condotta semplice. 
ecc.


----------



## Milanoide (23 Luglio 2021)

Non ho voglia di citare, ma sottoscrivo Mabadi.
Aggiungo che la destra italiana non è attrezzata per questa cosa.


----------



## cris (23 Luglio 2021)

Questo ha visto troppi film.
Non commento il degrado che creano questi sbandati perche mi sembra talmente ovvio che siano dei cancri della societa, nulla di piu. 
di certo non mi metto a piangere per l&#8217;accaduto.
In ogni caso io da cittadino onesto non sono molto contento di sapere che un altro se ne va in giro allegramente con la pistola con un colpo in canna, non é normale, da arrestare


----------



## __king george__ (24 Luglio 2021)

che poi il bello è che secondo me per la maggior parte siamo anche tutti piu o meno sulla stessa lunghezza d'onda anche se può non risultare..perchè ognuno secondo me enfatizza una parte e da meno per scontata l'altra e quindi sembrano posizioni estremamente diverse ma non lo sono cosi tanto in realtà

ciò che voglio dire è che in realtà probabilmente se fossimo posti all'atto pratico di decidere delle cose (leggi sanzioni pene ecc) la maggioranza di noi piu o meno convergerebbe nella stessa direzione

la maggioranza tipo l'80% perchè poi c'è una piccola parte (forse anche meno del 20%) che magari ha posizioni veramente sui generis e almeno con me non compatibili


----------

